# Looking for: ego one clr head



## Vapourshark (3/6/15)

Does anyone in Cape Town stock the Ego one CLR heads?
I would love to rebuild my own coils on the ego one, but can't find stock anywhere.


----------



## VapeSnow (3/6/15)

I believe just sky blue stock them


----------



## Vapourshark (3/6/15)

Eciggies.co.za stocks it aswell. Just want to find out if anyone in capetown maybe has stock, don't really want to do shipping just for a few coils.


----------



## Dragon (3/6/15)

Vapourshark said:


> Eciggies.co.za stocks it aswell. Just want to find out if anyone in capetown maybe has stock, don't really want to do shipping just for a few coils.


Hey.,. Vapormountain should have them.


----------



## Vapourshark (3/6/15)

Thanks @Dragon . Just sent them a mail. It's not on their website but will find out if they have stock.


----------

